# mitsubishi gallant 2003: installed my new radio now problem ? need help ..



## L.A.420 (Jan 23, 2017)

i finished installing my new radio , bass and amp in my mitsubishi gallant 2003 2.4l and evrything worked at first but then when i put evrything back together i pushed in the radio to finish up and now my dashboard light are gone my speedometer is gone and my two way flasher went off alone once but evrything else works for now just fine would anybody know what my problem might b i cheked the fuses there all good but cannot seem to find the problem need help anybody who already had this problem thanks in advance i am chekin the car out more today would be great to have opinions ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

How did you check them? Also you have 1 internal box and 3 external. Radio takes 10 amp.


----------

